# Mackey/Pollan Debate: New Light



## devotay (May 14, 2001)

My friend Chris Bedford wrote this on the ComFood listserv, and it was so good I had to share.

I couldn't find a word I disagreed with.

Also, be sure to check out his Sweetwater Local Foods Market (at the end). Second one he's built (the first is in Sioux City)


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Interesting, very interesting. I will admit that I was ignorant to the whole John Mackey/Whole foods situation. But I would tend to agree with Chris on what he says. I personally have never been a big organic or "green" fella, not because I was against it but mostly because I was unaware of it. Most of my experience was limited to the Organic section in the grocery store. Seeing that the fruits and veggies were generally undersized as compared to the "industrialized" farms I didn't think much of it. Since then I have met and talked with John Evans of Alaska Bountea, read John Jeavons books and am now studying ofr a LEED's exam from the US Green Building Council. So this stuff is starting to make more sense. While it does seem necessary to industrialize farming to be able to feed the ever growing population, we are also destroying earths ability to produce *"anything"* with these methods. Unless we stop and think about what we are doing. It's a tough situation, but it really is true and I have seen it in my own garden that if we take care of the earth it will be able to take care of all of us, but simply using it up without concern of where we're heading will benefit no one.
Just moho.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

While it does seem necessary to industrialize farming to be able to feed the ever growing population, 

Nope, look at what happened in Cuba when the Soviets left them high and dry. Cubans started backyard gardening with pigs/chickens etc. and have a burgeoning economy based on grassroots food productions.
I trully believe we do not need industrialized farming to feed the world....waste reduction would be FIRST on the list.....think of how much is thrown away. Instead of composting or feeding the poor. Massive quantities every day from grocery stores, restaurants, catering etc......
I've gotta work or I'd type more.
Good article thanks for sharing.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

You forgot the most important part of my statement.  I am agreeing with you. Perhaps I should have mentioned that what I meant by "seems" relates to the general population who are not familiar as to what sustainability and, or organic really means to our survival.


----------

